# Ista+ from bimmerdiagnostics.com



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi all!

Anyone has purchased software on bimmerdiagnostics.com ? I only want ISTA-D for diagnostics on G21, and will pay for a funcional-easytoinstall package.

Is safe to use it?

Thanks!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I can help you build the ista latest version along with esys. Also walk you through operation.


----------



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

great!! have limited time to do it (work, childs...), tell me where to start.

Thanks!!


----------



## monos00 (Dec 7, 2019)

I want in on that also
have 1 e60 and 1 f07


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

monos00 said:


> I want in on that also
> have 1 e60 and 1 f07


I supply managed ISTA installations. I don't offer the free standalone version you can find free everyone. I offer an offline licensed version that installs like in the workshop. On top of this you get all the other BMW tools you need including 12 months updates and support. Get in touch if you're interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

jbarba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone has purchased software on bimmerdiagnostics.com ? I only want ISTA-D for diagnostics on G21, and will pay for a funcional-easytoinstall package.
> 
> ...


sent PM


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

monos00 said:


> I want in on that also
> have 1 e60 and 1 f07





monos00 said:


> I want in on that also
> have 1 e60 and 1 f07


sent PM


----------



## HackQolick (Mar 19, 2021)

jbarba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone has purchased software on bimmerdiagnostics.com ? I only want ISTA-D for diagnostics on G21, and will pay for a funcional-easytoinstall package.
> 
> ...


Do u got it from there?, i purchase it from therr with the HDD, the HDD is full of Rheingold/IstaP etc. But i cant run it.
I also tryd start with admin, also not work..

So is there somone who can help me with TeamViewer, i really pay for the time ..

Best Regards


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Send me pm. I will check


----------



## sKURpion (Jul 29, 2021)

jbarba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone has purchased software on bimmerdiagnostics.com ? I only want ISTA-D for diagnostics on G21, and will pay for a funcional-easytoinstall package.
> 
> ...


Hello
I bought it, but the installation is not a click at all and for now I can't handle the installation. Can anyone help?


----------



## sKURpion (Jul 29, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Elthox, публикация: 13484504, член: 465398"]
Мога да ви помогна да изградите най -новата версия на ista заедно с esys. Също така ще ви преведе през операцията.
[/ QUOTE]
Здравейте


----------



## az1uno (Oct 12, 2021)

Merry Christmas, fellow Bimmerfest’s.
I was doing a search on the same Bimmerdiagnostic.com ISTA-D for my E-60, 
The Question was never answered?
I’d be willing to do the same as the Jbarba requested!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

az1uno said:


> Merry Christmas, fellow Bimmerfest’s.
> I was doing a search on the same Bimmerdiagnostic.com ISTA-D for my E-60,
> The Question was never answered?
> I’d be willing to do the same as the Jbarba requested!


I can fix that for you


----------



## az1uno (Oct 12, 2021)

Elthox said:


> I can fix that for you


Well, thank you. Elthox,
Pm or let me know where to start?


----------



## jondwilliams82 (12 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> I supply managed ISTA installations. I don't offer the free standalone version you can find free everyone. I offer an offline licensed version that installs like in the workshop. On top of this you get all the other BMW tools you need including 12 months updates and support. Get in touch if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MOST DEFINITELY INTERESTED AS I HAVE AN 03-E46(325I) AND AN 04-E60(525I)


----------



## uadissa (May 6, 2020)

jbarba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone has purchased software on bimmerdiagnostics.com ? I only want ISTA-D for diagnostics on G21, and will pay for a funcional-easytoinstall package.
> 
> ...


Do not recommend this website. Ista didn’t launch after following the instructions. Seller nowhere to be found after. Not returning to mails


----------



## xzethron (5 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> I supply managed ISTA installations. I don't offer the free standalone version you can find free everyone. I offer an offline licensed version that installs like in the workshop. On top of this you get all the other BMW tools you need including 12 months updates and support. Get in touch if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm interested! I have a 2011 335d and would like to perform diagnostics on it, would love to hear about your version/how you can help, thanks!


----------



## Bottle (5 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> I supply managed ISTA installations. I don't offer the free standalone version you can find free everyone. I offer an offline licensed version that installs like in the workshop. On top of this you get all the other BMW tools you need including 12 months updates and support. Get in touch if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you still offer this?


----------



## Bottle (5 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> I can help you build the ista latest version along with esys. Also walk you through operation.


still offer this?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Bottle said:


> still offer this?


yes, pm sent


----------



## BenjaminBimmer101 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Do you have ista+ with instuctions of how to install the software?
cause i just downloaded files from a different thread but it doesn't have instructions.


----------



## dahose (3 mo ago)

Interested in your service. I have INPA installed/working, but not sure it's a healthy install. Would really like to know if I can use it well with my Mini Coopers (03, and 05-S). Need to do an adaptions reset on the 05 auto trans. (Aisin paddle shifter).

Thanks.

José


----------



## StSl (2 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> I supply managed ISTA installations. I don't offer the free standalone version you can find free everyone. I offer an offline licensed version that installs like in the workshop. On top of this you get all the other BMW tools you need including 12 months updates and support. Get in touch if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi I am also interested


----------



## cmturner999 (2 mo ago)

monos00 said:


> I want in on that also
> have 1 e60 and 1 f07


can you let me know details and cost


----------



## cmturner999 (2 mo ago)

Bottle said:


> do you still offer this?


can you let me details and cost etc


----------



## rb0135 (Jun 29, 2010)

Elthox said:


> I can help you build the ista latest version along with esys. Also walk you through operation.


Hi @Elthox - Happy New Year.... Tried to send PM bu my reputation isnt high enough. Wondering if you still have this option available? Thanks, Rob


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

rb0135 said:


> Hi @Elthox - Happy New Year.... Tried to send PM bu my reputation isnt high enough. Wondering if you still have this option available? Thanks, Rob


PM sent


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

BMW ISTA+ 4.36.40 [2022] :: RuTracker.org


BMW ISTA+ 4.36.40 [2022] » Программы по диагностике и ремонту :: RuTracker.org




rutracker.net





FOR ACTIVATION t.me/Doc_BMW_EU


----------

